# canning jars on sale!!!



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I found canning jars on sale this week at K-mart 1/2 price!!!! Big jars, little jars, specialty & jam jars--all with rings & lids. Even lids & pectin & stuff were 1/2 off. I didn't see them in the circular advertisement, but the sale runs till 6/11. I think I'm good on jars for awhile now, btw...how many jars on hand is minimum, in your opinion?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

ummm, about 3000.at least.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Dang! Just there yesterday but wasn't in that section...might need to go back...to drop off the stuff at the Thrift Store...yeah, that's a good excuse...LOL!
Thanks for the heads up!
Matt
PS Just bought the wife a pressure canner yesterday (different store), so the timing would have been perfect...:smack:
Matt


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, this is sweet. I have tons of jars, but few of the small ones and fewer still widemouth. I used all of the widemouths I could find to can my grape leaves this week and last. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

7thswan said:


> ummm, about 3000.at least.


I totally agree!!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

you guys are kidding right 3000?


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

beaglebiz said:


> Oh, this is sweet. I have tons of jars, but few of the small ones and fewer still widemouth. I used all of the widemouths I could find to can my grape leaves this week and last. Thanks for the tip!!


How do you do can grape leaves? We have two young vines and I understand you can stuff grape leaves kinda like cabbage? When do you harvest the leaves, what seasonings, etc? Thank you!!!!

Abbey


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you! Will be taking K-mart up on the offer.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

see this thread...canning instructions are in the first post in a link.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=398122&highlight=foragers


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh my gosh, awesome! Heading to k-mart soon. Hope they are not all gone!


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

3000 is a minimum.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Hmmm.... I'm sure I needed to go to town for something....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

SquashNut said:


> you guys are kidding right 3000?


UM, no. Those that have a big enough property to supply all their veggie needs and have some meat animals and have a few kids could easily use 3,000. We don't have animals (live in town) and our property is not able to fill all our fruit and veggie needs, so my goal is a bit lower. I'm aiming for 1,000 up to 1,500. The 4 of us could easily eat 6-8 qt of food a day.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I have 1000 and it's all I can do to fill 350 of them with wet canning, and we have left overs every year. But I also use buckets for dry goods.
I would hate to see my propaine bill if i filled 3000 jars.

I have my in town back yard completly in garden with a plum tree in the alley that we harvest and still couldn't fill 1000 jars from it.
And for me buying produce to can is a waste of time.
I do can a few of the rabbits every year. But still no way could I get 1000 canned.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I may have to go to Kame-A-Part tomorrow to get some 1/2 pint wide mouth jars.. 

I wonder if they have regular and wide mouth lids and rings, on sale also??


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

all the kmarts near me are gone. sigh.... sooo jealous!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks! I'll be heading up there tomorrow to grab some.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

radiofish said:


> I may have to go to Kame-A-Part tomorrow to get some 1/2 pint wide mouth jars..
> 
> I wonder if they have regular and wide mouth lids and rings, on sale also??


according to the website, they do. Bummer it's already too late to go tonight...


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you, beaglebiz--my Google-fu was on the blink. I am usually much better about that. 

We have TONS of wild vines up here--looks like it's time for a homeschooling "nature walk" :clap:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/search_1...eyword=canning&viewItems=25&autoRedirect=true

Here is there on line ad. If you have a smart phone and a walmart you can get walmart to match the price.if you dont have a k mart close.
Remember if k mart is out of the jars and lids you want get rain checks. They are so worth it.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

What brand are these jars?


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

They are Ball, made in USA...can you believe it?!?


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Three thousand jars, huh? Well, I started with none 6 months ago, and after Kmart's sell and the US68 400 mile yard sale last weekend, I'm up to about 200. Probably all I'll be able to fill my first year, so that's my goal--to fill every single jar. I can see the need to have empties though when produce season in the garden is over. One needs to be able to can up their freezer if the power goes down. I also bit the bullet this week and ordered my first 9 dozen tattlers. I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Those are some sweet prices... very very tempting to get 10 or 20 cases of widemouth quarts. Wish they had the half gallons on sale!

I'm good on regular lids for years... but could always use more widey's...

"Rediscovered" about 20 cases of ancient canned food that I'd forgot about, and still have a couple hundred jars out in the 'pasture cache'....

If my garden wasn't going to be a bust, it'd be a no brainer to get more new jars... that'd be a surefire way to guarantee I'd come into some more free mega scores...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

myheaven - thanks for the sale link..

I have splurged on the ink and paper, and printed up 3 pages with the lids/ rings prices.

I guess that I am heading there tomorrow, and buying lots of boxes of the wide-mouth lids. Maybe several cases of the small jelly and 1/2 pint wide mouth jars. Plus pectin is listed as low as $0.49 per package.

I am shooting for at least 30 cases of mason jars. Since this is a 1 person household, I don't use as many 1 quart jars, as the 1 pint or smaller sizes - when I hot bath or pressure can.

Texican - I saw a 'commemorative 1 gallon jar', but no 1/2 gallon jars..


----------



## stormrider27 (May 31, 2011)

Thank you thank you !!!

I'll be headed to my local one today!

Yoou Guys are great 

Storm


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

7thswan said:


> ummm, about 3000.at least.


I'd say that depends on family size. 

With two of us, I figured 2 qts/day would be plenty, and figuring a year supply would be something around 800 qts.....around 70 cases, but overshot that when a local hardware store was going out of business a few years back, and bought a whole, shrink wrapped pallet ( 60 cases ) at a steal.....so, added to what we already had, I figure we're in the 1100 to 1200 jar range, mostly quarts with maybe 15 cases of pints and a few cases of half pints.

Then, of course, you need to consider your stock of lids..............


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Boy I wish I had a KMart that wasn't over 1 1/2 hours away! 

I have somewhere around 2000 jars (not counting my oldies I put dry goods in)


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, awesome prices you guys! Lucky lucky 

So, there are two places out here in the Valley that carry canning jars at anything approaching a reasonable price. Three weeks ago I picked up another 6 cases of regular mouth quarts at WalMart-$9.88 a case-cheap! the local bulk store finally got restocked and now their wide mouth pints are $11 a case, used to be $9. The wide mouth quarts are $21. Don't even go there on lids, lol At WalMart the quarts were cheaper than the pints, how odd.

I honestly don't know how many canning jars I have. Must have a couple hundred still filled, and more stashed away. I just know that should we have a successful moose hunt this fall, I will be canning mega amounts of stews and meat (into pints). Pretty sure I have...lemme think here-there are about 35 cases in stash location, and at least 45 or 50 cases here at home-not used yet. 

I typically fill between 400 and 700 jars every year....and I work full time, mind you. So it can be done, it just takes dedication. My intention was to have enough jars on hand to accommodate the contents of the freezers, should I lose power for an extended period of time.

I could use more pints


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

I went in and bought what my budget would allow. Thanks for letting us know about this.

Dave


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Pouncer said:


> Wow, awesome prices you guys! Lucky lucky
> 
> So, there are two places out here in the Valley that carry canning jars at anything approaching a reasonable price. Three weeks ago I picked up another 6 cases of regular mouth quarts at WalMart-$9.88 a case-cheap! the local bulk store finally got restocked and now their wide mouth pints are $11 a case, used to be $9. The wide mouth quarts are $21. Don't even go there on lids, lol At WalMart the quarts were cheaper than the pints, how odd.
> 
> ...


Wide mouth quarts, wow that's high. I did notice at the store the prices are up. I haden't bought anything but some pints in quite awhile. 2 quart jars were 11$ at the Mennonite store, I get one case each time we go. I like to have extra jars also for the "in case" with the freezers. But by the time spring comes and I'd have to worry about a freezers contents, there are enough jars emptyed thru the winter. I try to cann as much as I can each summer/fall wether we need it or not.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip,,, just bought 10 cases..


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

not in stock at the local stores, and site-to-store shipping is unavailable. standard shipping charges would double the cost of the order.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

mldrenen, did you ask for a raincheck?


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you for this tip bourbonred. I was waiting for this kind of sale. I got 9 dz of pint, half pint and jelly jars. All the canning stuff was on sale so I got pectin and lids etc. My store had no large mouth on hand but at this price I am NOT complaining.

All these jars have the silver lids. I've never used those yet, are they comparable to the gold?


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I have no problems with the silver lids sealing, but some people do. If anyone runs across a smoking hot deal on lids, keep me in mind, please? Lids are pushing $2 for regular, and $3 for wide mouth by the standard 12 to a box. Ugh.

Best deal is still Mulberry Lane Farm for me.....Lehman's is too far away so the shipping math does not work out (or at least it didn't in the past)


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm going tonight - just saw this thread! Thanks, Bourbonred!

I've only got about 1,000 canning jars, but I have probably 500 glass jars I saved and gallon jars I bought, and 100 buckets. I like to dehydrate, haha.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I completely forgot my sis was in the L48. She is going to swing by a couple of stores to see if they have the sale on.....if so, I told her to buy LOTS and mail them back to me in one of those "if it fits, it ships" boxes, lol

Cross your fingers, this stuff usually never works out for me!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Just got in. I picked up 5 case of jars, 26 boxes of lids and some pectin and a few other clearance/sale items for the kids to grow into. Sent DH an e-mail confessing my $107 spending spree...he e-mailed back asking if I cleaned them out, which I didn't. I think he wants me to go back tomorrow and get more! And I thought he'd be mad, lol. I only left 3 cases of qt jars....wonder if there will re-stock by tomorrow?? I double checked out sales flyer, the sales not in there.

Edited to add: Yep, DH wants me to go back for more....he just e-mail me a list of other things to look for while there, lol. He hopes we can get enough lids to have 2-3 yrs worth on hand!!


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

:nanner:Thank ya soooo much for the info. There is a K-mart 45 mins away and my wife and I took off for it the minute I saw this. Everything was half off. Heres a list of what we got: Ball canning kit (pot, all the utencils and jar lifter)- 26.49
Ball caps 2.24
Ball plastic wide mouth caps- 1.74
Ball plastic rg [email protected]=2.98
wide mouth covers [email protected] 2.74=8.22
Ball jars 4.49
pint size jars 4.74
QT mason jars 4.99
PT size lids [email protected] 4.99=14.97
QT mason jarsWM 5.74
8oz Ball jars 4.74
And we got a ton of different pectins and pickling stuff. All be told we spent 117.25. We have never done it before and are just starting out, was going to take full advantage. They get a truck every other day. Just to let you all know. Thanks again.:nanner:


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

OD...get a raincheck if they dont have the sizes you want


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you for the tip! Went today and bought freezer containers, pint jars, both wide and regular lids and jelly jars. We have two k-marts and I will hit the other and see if they have any wide mouth jars. Once again, thanks.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just ordered mine shipped to my house.

Free shipping on orders over $59. Use code: DADSDAY

I saved over $150 on shipping and no cost of gas for me to drive to KMart 50+ miles away to find out that they sold out


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

If you REALLY want to stock up, it's free shipping on orders over $59*. Yeah, that's 12 cases. Shhh. Don't tell dh. He's going to flip. (Thanks. guys!!!)

*Oops! Someone beat me to it!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well today I got a couple of cases each of the quilted jelly jars, regular pints, and a rain check for 8 dozen total of the wide mouth 1/2 pint and wide mouth pint jars. They did have the regular and wide mouth lids, rings, pectin, and such in stock... 

It was a good idea for me to print up the computer page of sales, so I could show the young cashier and her supervisor exactly what I wanted and what the sale prices were.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Especially thanks r9300 for that code! I just ordered $365 worth of stuff and saved $163 in shipping costs, woo hoo! Plus you have no idea how much effort and pain you saved me, not having to go lug all that stuff home from the stores, if they even had it, and the stores are 40-50 miles away. Plus I'm having severe cellulitis problems right now and walking with a cane, don't know how I could have done all that.

The only thing I'm disappointed about is there was a limit on how many quart freezer jars I could order, and they only had 7 of the gallon jars left in stock...anywhere!  I wanted to get 24 to use as storage jars. I used to have a bunch my ex brought home from when he worked at a school, but they all got broken over the years. I hope they get more in or that I can get a rain check. I'm going to the store tomorrow to see.

I wanted to order even more, but that's all I could afford until I get paid again on the 15th, and by then the sale will be over. I noticed it asked if I wanted to put any of my items in layaway, do you suppose I could do that and still get the sale price? I'm not familiar with K-Mart at all, especially the online part, lol. Thanks again, so much!! 

P.S. Radiofish, I've been trying all afternoon and can NOT get that to print out, is there a trick I'm not aware of?? lol It only prints a few items and then lots of blank space, and even the items it does print doesn't show all the information. I even tried to copy it to a Word file and print it from there, but it just locks Word up when I try that. I'd like to have a print-out to take with me tomorrow, if I could just figure out how.


----------



## granite-ridge (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for the heads up! I have a hard time finding canning jars on sale around here. Our local K-Mart was mostly cleaned out of jars today. I bought some lids and their last 2 cases of pints and got rain checks for more pints and lots of quarts. 

Now, on to the second phase of the operation: to find more storage space...


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

No products available in SoCal where my sis is, they won't ship between stores....and they charge a HUGE amount of freight to Alaska. 

As usual, Alaskans are totally screwed. Sigh. The website did show lids for .99 cents, but you could not buy more than 30. They wanted $6 to ship anywhere in the Lesser48 states, but something silly like $25 to Alaska.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Callie,

If you have a separate graphics program, or maybe in Word, you can first display the ad page on your screen then hit the "Print Screen" key (up at top right area), go to the graphics and hit "Control-V" and it'll put the image of the screen that you just saved in memory into the graphics. There you can generally crop it down if needed then print. I use LViewPro for printing myself, my FireFox is rather cranky about printing out things from various sites. I just did that process to print the ad myself, I may take it to a WalMart and see if they'll honor.. I doubt it but it's a lot closer than the nearest KMart which I'll try tomorrow. Btw, I'm getting "out of stock" messages when I try to order online for shipping now. Drat. You earlier birds must've bought them out!

Edit add: WalMart here didn't have but a couple of Ball products, mostly they had Kerrs. Asked at customer service, too, and was told online displays didn't count as ads they'd match, anyway.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweetsurrender said:


> All these jars have the silver lids. I've never used those yet, are they comparable to the gold?


Anyone?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetsurrender said:


> Anyone?


There was a discussion in Preserving the Harvest not too long ago. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=396379


----------



## Nottingham (Dec 5, 2008)

The sale is good here in NC. I picked up 10 cases (plus 4 cases for some friends) of various sizes and some more lids in regular and wide mouth. I also bought another funnel, pectin and wire basket for our other canner. Thanks OP for the heads up on this, I would have missed it otherwise. I did get some funny looks with the cart full of canning jars.
Mike


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I think it is wonderful all you folks can take advantage of such a nice sale.

I cannot justify doing so at this time because we don't have a cool/dark place to store anything.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks again for posting this- just got back with 120 pints, 60 8 oz, 12 quarts, and a raincheck for 9 dozen more quarts... oh, and 10 packs of lids for each size, too. Great stuff!


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

i just got all excited again when i saw the free shipping code, hopped back online to order only to find out that they are out of stock of the quart size, wide or regular mouth. dang.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

mldrenen said:


> i just got all excited again when i saw the free shipping code, hopped back online to order only to find out that they are out of stock of the quart size, wide or regular mouth. dang.


Hee Hee.... sorry about that...... :ashamed:


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

DENALI said:


> Hee Hee.... sorry about that...... :ashamed:




oh well, at least i know whose house to show up at when tshtf.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

ok, for shipping, none available. 
There are 2 Kmarts each one hour from me, and each only has a few cases on the shelf because they only alot a couple feet to them. One doesn't even carry regular mouth quarts. The lady said she could do a raincheck, but it might be next year before any came in. Guess I am SOL.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

Went to K-Mart for the jars today. I got 2 dozen half-pint jars and 2 jars of pectin. They did not have any pints, unfortunatly. I went from K-Mart to Target to buy a 20gallon tote that was on sale. While I was there I decided to check out there canning suplies (to gloat about my good deal). Their pectin, quarts, jellies and lids were full price BUT their pints were $2.04 a dozen!!!!! I bought the last two that they had. What a deal!


----------



## J2E1 (Oct 15, 2009)

My K-Marts didn't have any canning items at all.  I checked 2 of them on the way home. Some foodsaver stuff and the square plastic freezer containers but not much else.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

mldrenen said:


> i just got all excited again when i saw the free shipping code, hopped back online to order only to find out that they are out of stock of the quart size, wide or regular mouth. dang.


Me too! I got stuck with football and baseball practice for the boys yesterday and couldn't make it to KMart. Oh good, r93000 posted a free shipping code - I'll just order them online! Nope, sold out of all but the regular mouth pints when I tried. Darn!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I just called my local Wal-mart as we don't have a K-mart anymore. I was assured they do price match and to bring the ad(already printed) and come on in! I will post later to-day how it went. I specificly told them I don't want to be in line and embarrassed by being refused or holding up the line. They assured me their policy is to match any advertised current price..period. Call your local Wal-mart and ask; what can it hurt??


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Im picking up an extra case of widemouth pints and quarts. Im going to toss my mismatched beverage glasses and use these (I already have some wm pints Im using for this) the pints are a nice beverage size, and the quarts make for a nice glass of water or iced tea...
two good reasons I can see for this....
glass is thicker, less prone to breakage
adds to my ongoing "******* decor" theme lol


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Heh! For me they would be more prone to breakage..the fact I could not get my hand around a regular quart jar to pick it up is what alerted me to the fact that I had a BAD carpal tunnel situation and needed a surgical fix. Just sayin, those jars are heavy enough empty..watch for young and old to have difficulty grasping and lifting full ones. I do have 2 handled pint jars I use a lot for heating water in the microwave and drinking. I watch for more at every yard sale!


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Use a rocket stove and can outdoors with wood. Presto! No propane used.




SquashNut said:


> I have 1000 and it's all I can do to fill 350 of them with wet canning, and we have left overs every year. But I also use buckets for dry goods.
> I would hate to see my propaine bill if i filled 3000 jars.
> 
> I have my in town back yard completly in garden with a plum tree in the alley that we harvest and still couldn't fill 1000 jars from it.
> ...


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

bee said:


> I just called my local Wal-mart as we don't have a K-mart anymore. I was assured they do price match and to bring the ad(already printed) and come on in! I will post later to-day how it went. I specificly told them I don't want to be in line and embarrassed by being refused or holding up the line. They assured me their policy is to match any advertised current price..period. Call your local Wal-mart and ask; what can it hurt??




any chance you grabbed a screenshot of the ad? kmart's website no longer has any advertised.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Stopped by my local Kmart yesterday - got the last two boxes of wide mouth jars and a few rings/lids combos - they had no wide mouth lids left. 

That would be great if I could get a copy of the Kmart add to take to Walmart. My closest Walmart is only few miles away and they are fully stocked at present. Wonder if my receipt from Kmart would be enough to get them to let me have theirs at the same price.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Print this: http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/search_10151_10104?vName=For+the+Home&cName=Cookware+%26+Gadgets&viewItems=50&keyword=canning+supplies and take to Walmart.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

po boy got it! The very same one I printed out...good luck!


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Went to the only KMart here this AM. Interesting, they didn't have any of the Ball cases left BUT it looked like they did a price match with their Kerr jars. Bought 5 cases of pint-size and the only case of Qt (wide mouth) they had left. Cashier wrote me out a raincheck for another ten cases of those, interestingly, priced $4.99, less than the ad quoted for Ball of $5.74.


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

bee said:


> po boy got it! The very same one I printed out...good luck!




sweet! i called walmart to verify that they will price match, went there on my lunch break and picked up 6 dozen quart jars, (wide and regular mouth). the cashier wasn't sure how to price match, so she called over the manager on duty. the manager informed me that they only price match with flyers, not online advertisements, and that they will not price match internet prices. i explained that i called ahead and was assured that they would match, or i wouldn't have wasted my time driving down. she relented and said they would match the price, but only this one time.

those are on top of the 13 dozen pint jars and 6 dozen jelly jars i purchased from kmart online last night. 

thank you everyone for the heads up on the deal, the coupon code, and the tip about walmart price matching. i feel so much better about my own prepping now, and i saved a TON of money.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, the kids just laughed at me when I came home with all those cases of jars on Monday. I was giggling and so tickled to have them as we are new at canning and didn't have but about 2 dozen. I think dd16 understood, though, when I told her seriously that canning jars means we won't have hungry winters. It means I have the ability to provide food for my family. DH was fine, he said, "you do whatever you have to do to keep your security gland from throbbing". He's okay with prepping, but he's not into it.


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Hello all,

Just went to my local kmart even though the online system at kmart.com said that store was sold out of canning supplies. I found they actually had everything I wanted in good quantities. They don't have it anymore  but they did before I went there. My point is just to go to the store, they online system is unreliable.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

plus, they issue rainchecks


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I got 2 boxes of wide mouth pints and 2 boxes of regular pints. They were out of regular pectin, but they had something called instant pectin? They were in a container and you measured what you needed. I just really needed the jars. Thanks for the heads up! Oh yeah, there were actually lids of the old gold type and I got them too!


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

I confirmed it with them as well that they will issue rainchecks. I got the following quantities of cases: 6 wide mouth quarts, 6 wide mouth pints, 4 half pints. Also got pectin lids and rings!



beaglebiz said:


> plus, they issue rainchecks


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

po boy said:


> Print this: http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/search_10151_10104?vName=For+the+Home&cName=Cookware+%26+Gadgets&viewItems=50&keyword=canning+supplies and take to Walmart.


Anyone try this yet? I looked, and didn't see anything on the page that mentioned a date? Will be going to the local wally world (not a super center in the same city as the nearest kmart...) tomorrow, if there's a 'chance'....


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I still can't get the silly thing to print. I've done everything but stand on my head with my tongue sticking out and a finger in my ear, lol. 

I've always had HP printers and never had a single problem. Last year, a store clerk talked me into buying a Brother, and I absolutely hate this thing, it never does anything right, arrgh! 

I figure my closest Walmart wouldn't match anyway, they're really weird about stuff like that. They won't even take returns more than four or five days old, even with a receipt and if it's been unopened, and they keep track of how many returns you have and only allow three a year. But I thought I might try one in the closest big town since I have to go Friday, but there won't be anything to "price match" if I can't get this printed out. It's definitely not in any of their flyers, I checked them all.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Our Walmart doe not carry Ball jars, only Kerr.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Our Walmart doe not carry Ball jars, only Kerr.


Yep, same here.

I am jealous of the cool bargains ya'll got though!


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

texican said:


> Anyone try this yet? I looked, and didn't see anything on the page that mentioned a date? Will be going to the local wally world (not a super center in the same city as the nearest kmart...) tomorrow, if there's a 'chance'....




i tried it today and got it to work. they were reluctant at first, saying that walmart's price match policy prohibits against matching internet pricing. but they gave in.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well I did it; took the printed internet sales flyer and went to my local walmart super center. I had called ahead and told them about K-marts sale and asked if they would match...no problem. I got there and loaded the buggy and headed for an empty register and told the girl that I had the sales flyer printed and had called a-head. She got the head cashier(I think) who said no problem. No mention was made over it being an internet sale. All items I chose were Ball brand and no Kerr in sight just some of their Home trends product. I got 2 cases wide mouth quarts,2 cases wide mouth pints, one case half pints and 12 boxes of the wide mouth flats plus one pectin. I must mention that Wal-marts prices were cheaper than K-marts prices to begin with. The wide mouth lids on the Flyer were regular 3.49 and sale price at 1.74 but Walmart regular price for the same Ball product was 2.29. I still saved 50 cents a box on the dozen boxes. The cases of jars were within pennies the same price both stores, with Walmart the cheaper. Walmart had a much smaller selection and inventory of what they did carry. No half gallon or gallon jars at all.

All in all worth the trip to get the jars and some lids. I did not go oveerboard in my purchasing because I am still getting jars from my Mom and another source. I may go back for more of the widemouth lids as the sale runs to the 11th.....


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm so glad you posted this. When I looked online last night it was saying my local store didn't have anything. I took a chance and went this afternoon anyway and they had scads of jars, pectin, salsa and pickle fixings. I got the last 3 boxes of wm lids. Also picked up a canning rack that I've been hunting ages for and 3 cases each of wm quarts and pints. I'm already kind of kicking myself for not picking up more wm quarts but the money only stretches so far. Maybe they'll have the sale again(although I've never seen them 1/2 off before).


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Even though the online availability said my Kmart had them, they didn't. Took me about 1/2 hour to explain to two employees what canning was! Anyway went to my local hardware store to pick up some jars and it was so hot driving home that some of them actually sealed! I live in a suburban NYC area so I guess canning is a lost art.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

For those wanting to order offline you might want to go and recheck inventory quickly i just rechecked and both regular mouth quarts and regular mouth pints are back in stock. I just ordered 20 cases of each no problem so there should be more left but i dont know how many or for how long. Good luck!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Went yesyerday; regular mouth...1 case of pints and 3 cases of quarts...(all they had...:-( , even asked them if there were any in the back ). Closest other one is in the opposite direction. My buddy's wife works next door to it and he had her check...3 cases of pints and 3 quarts. Neither store had lids for reg. but tons of wide mouth (jars too, we just don't use them). Small score, but a score nonetheless. Thanks for the heads up.
Matt
PS, the checkout lady shared her Gram's secret for jelly..."she done it 'til she was 104, 6 1/2 cups sugar instead of 6 cups"...nice to know as wife is actually about to start jam and jelly.


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

DENALI said:


> For those wanting to order offline you might want to go and recheck inventory quickly i just rechecked and both regular mouth quarts and regular mouth pints are back in stock. I just ordered 20 cases of each no problem so there should be more left but i dont know how many or for how long. Good luck!




12 dozen more quarts in my cache! thanks!


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

mldrenen said:


> 12 dozen more quarts in my cache! thanks!


No problem. So far i have order 76 cases in the last two days. Still needing a few more cases of the ones they are out of but i dont think they will be back in stock by the time the sale is over. May have to drive an hour to the closest kmart and raincheck them. Its worth it at these prices.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip! I checked back on line and they had 16 cases of regular quarts available. cha-ching!
I hope they all are delivered intact. I'll be checking back in a day or two.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I hope they all are delivered intact. .


Thats my fear. I dont think my UPS driver is going to like me to much when he has to deliver the 76 cases.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I thought I was bad with 36 cases plus 7 gallon jars and a bunch of freezer jars, lol. Yeah, I'm worried about breakage too. My personal UPS driver is really good, but who knows before it gets to him.

One thing I'm unhappy about...I just got a notice that my order shipped, but they canceled the gallon jars I ordered, said they were "out of stock" even though they said "in stock" when I ordered them. I actually wanted 24, but they said 7 was all they had, now they've even canceled those! 

Oh, and I still can't get the stupid ad to print, so I can't even go price match. :sigh:


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Actually you can tell him that your order SAVED him work. Less room for more stuff in the truck means fewer stops and less driving. Each case of empty jars is well under the maximum weight limit so he won't have to work as hard to shift them. He'll be done in record time..of course he will most likely have time to go back for a second load....


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I just ordered 10 pints and 10 1/2 pints online. They were out of lids so I called a store in Ohio where my brother in law lives and he picked me up 65 boxes of lids for .99 each which he will put in his carry on when he comes out to visit.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't feel as guilty now. We bought the two cases they had on the shelf, and a case of 36 lids. I asked the young man about rainchecks and he had to call to find out how to do it---whoever he called told him no need, that they had just got a shipment in that morning, just hadn't had time to stock the shelf. We bought the shipment also. Not only bought out the stock, but we were able to put them in layaway! So we get the jars and can budget out the payment for them (gonna be some weeks before the garden comes in thanks to the wet spring). 

Lastly, we found the lids where priced $1.79---not $2.74 as priced in the ad. A very good day for the pantry.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Just got back from Corinth, 28 miles to the nearest K-Mart but, we had to go anyway to Lowe's for a sump pump for the cistern. I pretty much cleared the shelf of what they had left, 4 cases of half pints (timely, I just used up what I had today making peach jam and the blackberrys are ripening), 2 cases of pints and two cases of quarts. Total was $50 and change--sweet! Thanks so much for the head's up.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I wasted all that time trying to print the ad for nothing. I was heading out to K-Mart this evening and thought maybe I'd stop by the library and see if it would print on their printers, but decided to call Walmart first and make sure they'd even honor the price match. 

Well...I called every Walmart within 75 miles of me (9 total), and every single one said they would NOT price match an online sale, only a K-Mart flyer and even then it had to be the original flyer, nothing printed from the internet. Argghh! Oklahoma is so backwards! Even most of the grocery stores won't honor internet-printed coupons, and no one doubles. But I digress, lol.

I did get to K-Mart (30 miles away) and did manage to get 12 dozen more jars, 35 boxes of wide-mouth lids and 48 boxes of regulars, but they didn't carry the size freezer jars I wanted (though they had two other sizes), or the 1-gallon jars, which is what I wanted the most. They said they wouldn't offer rainchecks on anything they didn't regularly carry, so I couldn't even get rainchecks for the rest. Story of my life. :sigh:

But again, thanks so much for the heads up on this sale!!!  I have NEVER seen canning supplies this cheap since I restarted a few years back. This was a true blessing. Now I just have to figure out how to get them all out of my truck and into the house, plus the other 36 dozen and extras UPS will be bringing in a few days, while I'm still on this silly cane, lol!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Update - I received a little over half of my order from kmart.com today, very fast! Not sure why the other didn't come, since they're all coming from the same place, but maybe tomorrow.

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up though...they're not packed very well, so I suggest taking them out immediately and checking for breakage. I didn't have any, thank goodness, but they're packed very loosely with peanuts, with plenty of room for sliding and not much padding between the bottom, sides or top of the huge boxes they came in, and the tape had even split on the bottoms of a couple, so beware. Some cases of jars are sitting upright, and some are laying on their sides, just a break waiting to happen, in my opinion, so check yours well!

Oh yeah, they also weighed around 70 pounds apiece, lol, so no light work for the UPS man...or us! You should have seen me trying to wrangle them in off the porch on my cane, with a step up and then a lip to get over, someone should have had a camera, lol.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I went to two K Marts , not in stock . I have called three stores ( none of these are closer then 20 miles ) and been on hold for 20 mins before I give up and hang up. Tried online order , everything out of stock Cant figure out how to get a raincheck Store I went to last night wont give raincheck if not in their flyer. Am now on Hold 20 mins for a manager from the store that had me on hold previusly for 20mins. I think I will give up , wasnt meant to be !


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am wondering "Why" such a sale!!!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, you all twisted my arm and I went today! I got 10 boxes of regular flats ($.99) and 10 boxes of wide mouth flats ($1.74 each) and jar grabbers. 
I resisted the wide mouth pint jars because my friend has been picking me up jars for better prices at garage sales...and I do have extra empty jars right now. All of the quarts were gone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I went to town yesterday anyway so I went the extra 30 miles (60 RT) and hit Menards. A slight hassel, had to call a manager but they price matched. Probably helped that I had 28 2X4s, 2 rolls of fencing, 6 1X6s, and assorted other small stuff. Bought 10 cases of WM qt and 5 of WM pints. Thought about more but had a hard time fitting everything into the Bronco as it was. The dog and I got really up close on the way home. This brings me up to 51 cases of brand new canning jars plus about 6 doz. more used. I don't know how many I should have on hand but this should be a good start.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Remember, if you don't need the lids for this years canning, if you wait till August/Sept. you can get them really really cheap from places that do stock em. TSC, Lowes, Walmarts... I got ~200 packs of lids for .42c/each during a closeout sale. ~14 cases of jars for $2/each. Does require you going into the stores every week at the end of summer... Or, keep an eye out for specials posted here... that's where I found out about the Lowe's sales...


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

So out of curiousity whats everyones order totals? With the ones i ordered offline and the ones i put on raincheck because they were out online i got:

37 doz. wide mouth quarts
30 doz. regular mouth quarts
30 doz. wide mouth pints
20 doz. regular pints
4 gallon jars for making sun tea
100 doz. regular mouth lids
42 doz. wide mouth lids

This should put me around 1600 total jars with what i already have, now i need to expand my canning and get them all filled


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, you really made a haul, lol! I ended up with:

12 doz. Wide-Mouth Quarts
12 doz. Wide-Mouth Pints
12 doz. Half-Pint Jars
12 doz. 8-oz. Quilted Jelly Jars
25 Pint Freezer Jars (Packs of 4)
34 Quart Freezer Jars (Packs of 3)
48 doz. Regular Lids
35 doz. Wide-Mouth Lids

I would have liked more jars, but that was all the spare cash I had while the sale was on. I especially wanted 24 of the gallon jars to store dry goods and didn't get a single one of those and no rain checks since my nearest K-Mart doesn't regularly carry them.

But overall, I'm a pretty happy camper, lol. I think this puts me at right around a thousand assorted sizes. I just restarted canning again three years ago, after not doing it since the 70s, so I guess that's pretty good. Sure hope we get some more sales like this. Thanks again to the original poster for letting the rest of us in on this!

I sent K-Mart "feedback" and told them how happy I was about the sale and hope they do it every year. I also mentioned that maybe they should consider some way to do rainchecks for online sell-outs since there are so few "real" stores any more and most don't carry these items regularly. Don't know if it did any good, but figure it can't hurt.


----------

